# Counting to 1 million!



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey! I saw on another forum where they are counting to one million.
Every poster just ads the following number that the prior poster provided. Like, if I put 23, the next person would put 24, all the way up until 1 million was reached.
Easy enough, right?
(if there is a thread like this already on here, just me let know!)

Okay, so I'll start:

*1*


----------



## funkybee (Mar 27, 2009)

2


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

3


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

4


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Other than to annoy people going through new posts, what is the point? :lol:


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nancy said:


> Other than to annoy people going through new posts, what is the point? :lol:


*Umm, to count to 1 MILLION!!!! 
It's a game...sorta, haha. 
I just thought it was cool that the other forum actually made it to 1 million, and when they got close they were all excited and stuff, kinda thought it would catch on here. *


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

i think the word game is more interesting. i sometimes keep up on that one


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

*At least we got to 4, haha.*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

5

(come on, like you have anything better to do?)


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> 5
> 
> (come on, like you have anything better to do?)


That's precisely what I was thinking when I decided to start it  
(I'll go ahead and add a number)

6


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

7 swans a swimming


----------



## GT5 (Nov 23, 2009)

7


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have to admit that's an awful lot of posts and it will also accumulate a lot of posts for people who aren't contributing members, making them look more involved. Sounds silly but I don't think it's absolutely necessary to do this.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

LizardGirl said:


> I have to admit that's an awful lot of posts and it will also accumulate a lot of posts for people who aren't contributing members, making them look more involved. Sounds silly but I don't think it's absolutely necessary to do this.


I agree Lizard. The point of this forum is hedgehogs, not showing we know how to count. :lol:


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nancy said:


> LizardGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit that's an awful lot of posts and it will also accumulate a lot of posts for people who aren't contributing members, making them look more involved. Sounds silly but I don't think it's absolutely necessary to do this.
> ...


*But isn't there a word game somewhere on here that's just as un-necessary as this one? It just basically shows that you know the english language, if you wanted to put it that way.
You don't have to participate. It's just something random to do. And the chances of it actually getting to 1 million is slim because they're aren't as many members on this forum as the other that I got it from.
Gaw, ya'll sound like my parents! Never wanting us younger ones to have fun!!  *


----------



## Garrick (Nov 4, 2009)

whats the other forum you got t from?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*shrugs* I'm 19, which is younger, if not really young. I still think it sounds kind of pointless. The word game can be funny or interesting, depending on the words chosen and jokes made on it. This is just...counting.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

Garrick said:


> whats the other forum you got t from?


I think it's petforums.co.uk
I just checked and they aren't actually at 1 million, woops! But it's close.

And yes, it's just counting, but the point is to try to get it to 1 million.
Kind of pointless now since so many people have gotten it off track.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

8



> And yes, it's just counting, but the point is to try to get it to 1 million.
> Kind of pointless now since so many people have gotten it off track.


There is nothing pointless about someone trying to reach out and have fun with someone else. Thank you for suggesting this and I hope you aren't discouraged from suggesting other fun things you may come up with.


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

9
And nope! I've got a word game on here that's going pretty well  
Maybe you should take part in that one if you haven't, as well?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

10

Yes I found your other word game a previous day, my daughters and I play it on road trips. Although you have the advantage, here, as when we play there is a time limit where you can say BUZZZ took too long!!!


----------



## amanda (Nov 24, 2008)

11

Make a wish!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

krbshappy71 said:


> 10
> 
> Yes I found your other word game a previous day, my daughters and I play it on road trips. Although you have the advantage, here, as when we play there is a time limit where you can say BUZZZ took too long!!!


Ahh, that sounds so fun! What happenes after they took too long? Do you move onto another person?

12


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

> Ahh, that sounds so fun! What happenes after they took too long? Do you move onto another person?


We would make a loud BUZZ sound, point and laugh/giggle about it then have to start all over. OH and you cannot repeat a word within the playing session which becomes really difficult to do when your opponent intentionally ends their word with a difficult letter such as E, Y, ummm I can't remember the other letters we would try to "corner" each other with. Oh, K can be difficult after awhile.

EEEEK UNLUCKY 13!!! :twisted: Someone QUICK post a number!!


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

14! 
I saved you, haha 
And I was going to post that as a rule (not to repeat words), but I figured it WOULD be too hard, haha.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

14



> Make a wish!


I wish that I had more money. There. I admitted it. ha!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Okay... if the counter says it's up to 26 posts before I add this one, but the count within the thread is only up to 14, can I say "15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27"?


----------



## emilymarieasb (Nov 18, 2009)

smhufflepuff said:


> Okay... if the counter says it's up to 26 posts before I add this one, but the count within the thread is only up to 14, can I say "15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27"?


Eh, yeah. It'll make it go faster, haha.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

28!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

29!!! i am 12 so i guess i am exited! i know i am a dork :mrgreen:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

30! 

Welcome to the game, ILOVElily!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

thnx 31


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

32


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

*33*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

34 :mrgreen:


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

35!

This is way more fun than studying for my organic chemisty final!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

SnufflePuff said:


> 35!
> 
> This is way more fun than studying for my organic chemisty final!


LOL *36*


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

37


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, this game is pointless. Let's finish this.

999,998


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

999,999!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

1,000,000 Game over.


----------

